# Pregnancy &#x1f642;



## Mrs Doubt (Apr 23, 2019)

I realised I tended to only post negative things on this forum so wanted a positive post instead.

I am 3 months pregnant 🙂 first time mum.

Any pearls if wisdom out there? Big nos or things to take advantage of at this magical time?


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Congratulations, and welcome to parenthood, be prepared for the most thrilling ride of your life. My biggest pearl of wisdom is to love yourself. There is nothing more beautiful than the glow of a woman with child.

OT


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Are you and Dad married or living together as partners? My only suggestion is to keep this one thing in mind, men don't carry the baby. Our bond is built differently with our children. Its not the same as what women have, its just not. New mum's tend to disregard dad that first year, sometimes much longer. Just be mindful that youve had roughly 40 weeks head start with a different type of mental preparation for what is to come. Every time baby moves around in there, you are reminded of your coming life change. With men, its basically all at once when it hits us. You have a 40 week head start to shifting some of your priorities already in your head. Not only in your head, but your diet, sleep patterns, all sorts of stuff men don't face at all through pregnancy. You ladies are just so far ahead, keep that in mind. 

With men, this hits us all at once, and on top of it, we just lost any priority our beautiful women once had just for us. So my advice will go against motherly instincts. Take one night a week where baby goes to grandma's house and take your husband out to dinner and a movie or to a concert or something. Once every two weeks even. Baby will be just fine away from mum for an evening here and there, I promise you. Just anything you can do to help ease him into this as well. This is a moment when you have to work maybe a little harder at first. This will go against instincts, and he will probably say something dumb at some point. Again, you've had a head start. Realize his situation and cut him a little slack here and there. Pots on the backburner are prone to boiling over when they aren't being watched. New mums are a major adjustment for dad, babies are an adjustment for both. 

Enjoy! You will have so much fun! Congratulations!


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Take pictures of yourself while pregnant.  I had some serious body dysmorphia going on with both of my pregnancies and strictly forbid anyone to take my picture. My kids are older now and they would love to see pictures of what I looked like pregnant - but there aren't any!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs Doubt (Apr 23, 2019)

kag123 said:


> Take pictures of yourself while pregnant. <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" ></a> I had some serious body dysmorphia going on with both of my pregnancies and strictly forbid anyone to take my picture. My kids are older now and they would love to see pictures of what I looked like pregnant - but there aren't any!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I am feeling that already! 

I was self conscious about my body pre-pregnancy and that is even worse now! I shall try to keep your advice in mind. Thank you.


----------



## Mrs Doubt (Apr 23, 2019)

kag123 said:


> Take pictures of yourself while pregnant. <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" ></a> I had some serious body dysmorphia going on with both of my pregnancies and strictly forbid anyone to take my picture. My kids are older now and they would love to see pictures of what I looked like pregnant - but there aren't any!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I am feeling that already! 

I was self conscious about my body pre-pregnancy and that is even worse now! I shall try to keep your advice in mind. Thank you.


----------



## Kaymorgan (Sep 11, 2019)

Congrats! Just soak it all up and enjoy everything as much as you can!


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

My advice is to enjoy this time and not sweat the small stuff. It's easy to get all caught up in the what ifs and let yourself get overly worried. Most pregnancies go well so don't borrow trouble. Stay away from message forums filled with people who like to tell horrible tells of what can go wrong.

Also, remember that there are many ways to do this parenting thing...don't let anyone make you feel badly about your choices...a good example is breastfeeding vs formula feeding. As long as you feed your infant, you're doing ok. There is not a more judgmental group of people than mothers. If your spouse and pediatrician agree with your choices that is good enough. 

And lastly, when you get home from the hospital and people want to visit, they are there to help you, not be entertained by you. Let them hold the baby while you go nap!!!! If they want to catch you up on laundry and fill your freezer with dinner for the next week too, all the better!!!!

Congratulations!!


----------

